# can i conduct yoga and dance class?



## nithya (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

I am Nithya. My husband and I want to shift to Italy. My husband will be working and I want to start a yoga and dance class in the house. 

Will need some official permit for it? Or can i start the class with just few students with out permit?


----------

